# 40k nurgle army, help? skin tips?



## ashby_steve (Apr 27, 2008)

so im doin nurgle with my chaos marines
generally i try as often as possible to stay away from painting skin anyway
i can paint regular flesh but am all out of ideas for this one!

below is a pic of my marines armour
as you can see its mostly green which is why im stuck
i want a decaying looking colour that doesnt look the same as this one

any and all suggestions are mucho appreciated!!
sorry about bad pics, dont do them justice

regular troop









terminator (with full green armour to represent ranks in army)


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

hey steve , first id just like to say great looking death guard there ! as for skin for nurgle i would go elf flesh basecoat, wash with purple ink and then highlight 50/50 rotting flesh and elf flesh gives a real dead flesh look. hope this helps. p.s would you pm me the painting steps you used to paint your death guard there awesome  JD


----------



## ashby_steve (Apr 27, 2008)

lol sorry mate
never seen any quite the same
theyre such a different colour when you see it in person
as a hint

all paints are citadel originals (not foundations)
and the best part...
NOT ONE GREEN IS USED 

=P

look out for pics of daemon prince


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Jordan provides good advice, rotting flesh is a great colour, but very neutral. It takes its look from whatever colour is underneath, base it with a brown, it will look creamy, an ochre, it will loook yellow etc.


----------

